# Welches der 3 Monrose-Girls findet ihr am hübschesten?



## _Chaz_ (30 Aug. 2010)

Also ich finde alle drei sehr hübsch, am aller heißesten find ich aber Senna, knapp vor Mandy.
Wen findet ihr am schönsten von den dreien?


----------



## FCB_Cena (30 Aug. 2010)

Mandy


----------



## Nessuno (30 Aug. 2010)

Mandy, ....dann in weiter Ferne....Senna. Bahar geht garnicht!


----------



## neman64 (30 Aug. 2010)

Mandy


----------



## balu1982 (31 Aug. 2010)

Ebenfalls Mandy.
Die anderen Beiden sind in meinen Augen nur durchschnitt


----------



## DRAGO (31 Aug. 2010)

mandy ist eine augenweide^^


----------



## Punisher (31 Aug. 2010)

alle Drei sind optisch sehr lecker


----------



## Thunderhawk (31 Aug. 2010)

Mandy - obwohl die mir schon fast zu dürr ist. Insgesamt sind Monrose aber ziemlich langweilig (siehe The Dome 55) geworden.


----------



## Poldi77 (30 Sep. 2010)

ganz klar Bahar.

Bahar ist ein tolles Mädchen, schöne Beine u.s.w.
Mandy ist vom Gesicht her klasse, aber zu dürr irgendwie.
Senna ist furchtbar, schiefer Eierkopp, no Go


----------



## betzdorf (11 Okt. 2010)

Bahar, hat das schönste Lächeln!


----------



## Caschi (11 Okt. 2010)

Ganz klar Bahar!


----------



## Germane20 (12 Okt. 2010)

Mandy


----------



## willbilder (12 Okt. 2010)

Auf jeden Fall Bahar:thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (12 Okt. 2010)

Eindeutig Mandy!


----------



## punkerali (16 Jan. 2011)

alle drei zusammen!!!
dann kann ich sagen ,,ich hab mit denn mädels von monrose geschlafen,,


----------



## congo64 (16 Jan. 2011)

Poldi77 schrieb:


> ganz klar Bahar.
> 
> Bahar ist ein tolles Mädchen, schöne Beine u.s.w.
> Mandy ist vom Gesicht her klasse, aber zu dürr irgendwie.
> Senna ist furchtbar, schiefer Eierkopp, no Go


so ähnlich seh ich das auch


----------



## AmelleFan (25 Jan. 2011)

Bahar, ohne Konkurrenz.


----------



## andale010683 (26 Jan. 2011)

Bahar knapp vor Mandy.
Senna gar nicht.


----------

